# Finally going on TRT....



## dettos01 (Jan 20, 2021)

So at 49 years old, I am going on TRT through a clinic.  I have never used anything before and have been lifting fairly consistently for about 35 years.
I have been having trouble with most of the low test symptoms (low energy, bad sleep, slightly noticeable loss of muscle mass, belly fat, lack of concentration)  
Test was at 283 (range of 300-836); Free Test was at 6 (range:10-20); Luteinizing hormone at 10.96 (range: 1.24 - 7.8).

Doctor prescribed testosterone starting at 100 mg per week (one shot) to start to see how I react (especially towards the end of the week).

Anything I should be concerned about or be watching?  My primary concerns are testicular atrophy and hair loss.

Just looking for some basic advice for a newbe.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 20, 2021)

If you're worried about atrophy you can ask for HCG.  When do you go back for blood work?  My sweet spot was 200mg ew.  If they did not test for it you should also ask for PSA, albumin and SHBG.  The albumin and SHBG will directly relate to your free test levels.  The PSA is just nice to keep an eye on


----------



## Tiny (Jan 20, 2021)

Hey Dett,

Get some rogaine foam for the hair loss and just monitor atrophy. There are remedies but at that general starting dose I don’t think you’ll have to deal with many sides, just the benefits. 
I’ve used the foam when I get a tingle in my scalp and it immediately stops it. Still got a full head after 20+ years on/off test

Let us know how it goes once you get started.


----------



## Jin (Jan 20, 2021)

Congratulations. Your quality of life should improve.


----------



## dettos01 (Jan 20, 2021)

I appreciate the responses so far.  
My other lab results (which I left off my initial post):
ALbumin: 4.1 (range: 4.1 - 5 g/dl)
SHBG: 23.1 (range: 19.3 - 76.4 nmol/L)
PSA was not run on the initial test but the doctor ordered this test to be done before I begin

Also, this is an online clinic....my primary physician viewed my results "at the low end" but within acceptable range for my age.


----------

